# Looking for adult mini or standard



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

First step usually recommended is to contact the breeder referral folks with the Poodle Club of America or the local or regional club. Those folks are generally able to help.

PCA National Breeder Referral - The Poodle Club of America 

Search for Local Clubs/Breeders - The Poodle Club of America


----------

